# Thank you very much for your warm welcome



## DearPrudence

Hello everyone

So I am sorry but I virtually speak no word of Portuguese but I'd like to make an effort to write just a note to someone our age who is going to put us up for a few days.
My very feeble try:
_"Thank you very much for your warm welcome"
"Obrigada pela tua recepção calorosa."_

Obrigada!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá!

Sua tradução está muito boa, mas em português do Brasil seria mais comum usar "sua" em vez de "tua": obrigada(o) pela sua recepção calorosa.


----------



## DearPrudence

Obrigada, Maria 
Spanish helps to understand but I really don't speak Portuguese at all so sorry for answering in English.
Actually, it is someone from Portugal 
(oh, and that was why google translate insisted on "sua" )


----------



## Vanda

Nice seeing you around, DP. Brazilians would prefer 'sua', Portugueses 'tua'. Your translation is perfect!


----------



## DearPrudence

Thank you, Vanda


----------



## coolbrowne

If I may, one can easily work around the sua/tua conumdrum, which actually exists even within Brazil (North vs. South, etc.). It is quite proper and not al all unusual to say just (assuming that the speaker is female, regarding "obrigad*a*")

Obrigada pela recepção calorosa (or, maybe better, "...calorosa recepção")

Regards


----------



## Joca

Say "*Muito* obrigada...."


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> Portugueses 'tua'.


Or 'sua' or 'vossa', depending on the context. 'Sua' is fine, it's polite. 'Tua' is used when you know the person. I don't know if that's the case here.


Muito obrigada/obrigado  por me ter(em) recebido   /  por me receber(em)   tão bem.


(European Portuguese)


----------



## Joca

Oh, I read your post again. It seems that the "welcome" hasn't taken place yet. In that case, you are in fact thanking in advance, right? Then I think you would be better to write something like this: 
1. Agradeço antecipadamente o seu acolhimento.
2. Agradeço antecipadamente a sua disposição em nos receber.


----------



## marta12

- Agradeço, desde já, o teu acolhimento.
- Agradeço, desde já, a tua disponibilidade em nos acolher/receber.


----------



## DearPrudence

Thank you everyone 
Sorry for not including more context:
the lady is Portuguese, she's 2 years younger than me, I've already met her in person and we're friends on FB (even if this doesn't mean much, I agree )
I haven't been there yet but this is the note I would like to leave.
And so, if I go with:
"Muito obrigada/obrigado  por me ter(em) recebido   /  por me receber(em)   tão bem."
I suppose I should use the plural (for me and my partner):
*"Muito obrigados por nos ter recebido tão bem"* ? (not sure "recedibo" should agree with the subject or not)
(because I am convinced she will receive us very well indeed )


----------



## marta12

DearPrudence said:


> Thank you everyone
> Sorry for not including more context:
> the lady is Portuguese, she's 2 years younger than me, I've already met her in person and we're friends on FB (even if this doesn't mean much, I agree )
> I haven't been there yet but this is the note I would like to leave.
> And so, if I go with:
> "Muito obrigada/obrigado  por me ter(em) recebido   /  por me receber(em)   tão bem."
> I suppose I should use the plural (for me and my partner):
> *"Muito obrigados por nos ter recebido tão bem"* ? (not sure "recedibo" should agree with the subject or not)
> (because I am convinced she will receive us very well indeed )


----------



## Youngfun

Hi, marta12! So in Portuguese you can't say thank you in the plural form? (Of course in the singular: obrigada)

As personal taste, I prefer the OP's version.


----------



## Vanda

No, not like that, Youngfun. Obrigada only for women. Obrigado for men. And there is an usage of obrigados, but this is another story for another thread.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

DearPrudence said:


> I haven't been there yet but this is the note I would like to leave. [...]
> I suppose I should use the plural (for me and my partner):
> *"Muito obrigados por nos ter recebido tão bem"* ? (not sure "recedibo" should agree with the subject or not)
> (because I am convinced she will receive us very well indeed )



Hello, DearPrudence!
If  you and your partner still are to visit her country, Portugal — is that  what you mean by "she will receive us" (?), it could also mean that you  and your partner are going to visit her home, property, etc. —, then it  cannot be _"ter nos recebido"_, the verb tense here is  pluperfect compound past (PT: pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto). If I  may, I'd rather suggest these alternatives:

(1) _Muito obrigado_ (_a você/tu_ ou _a vocês/vós_)* _por se ter(em) tão gentilmente** oferecido a receber-nos._
*it depends on who's going to be receiving you and your partner, it could  be her alone as well as her and her family, partner, children...
**of course, it could be another adverb or none.
(2) _Agradeço-(lhe/te/lhes/vos) por se ter(em) tão gentilmente oferecido a receber-nos._

With other variations on this same theme, I think it's about that.  Don't forget that the verb tense is supposed to be somewhere in the future! Best wishes!


----------



## DearPrudence

This is getting complicated 
We have prepared some gifts for her and would like to leave a thank you note as she will put us up in her flat (her alone). So in the end, I am not sure when she will see/read the note: maybe it will be after we leave only. So that's why I thought "thank you for your warm welcome" was vague enough. Maybe I'll just write the note in English in the end


----------



## marta12

DearPrudence said:


> This is getting complicated  No, it's not!!!
> We have prepared some gifts for her and would like to leave a thank you note as she will put us up in her flat (her alone). So in the end, I am not sure when she will see/read the note: maybe it will be after we leave only. So that's why I thought "thank you for your warm welcome" was vague enough. Maybe I'll just write the note in English in the end




Just use the tense: *Muito obrigado por nos ter recebido tão bem*.
It's good enough


----------



## DearPrudence

My partner would like her to see the note while we are there so I suppose the tense would be a problem.
Hmm, I suppose I will go with my awkward Portuguese: hopefully that will be cute


----------



## Vanda

Yes, do that. If you listen to our people you'll go changing till the end of your days. They love to make a fuss about each comma! The 1st sentence you wrote is super cute and perfect. She'll be amazed!


----------

